# Flat Panel TV - Power Outlet Issues



## gury (Nov 21, 2008)

I do low voltage, and here lately it's been alot of flat panel installation. I know that it's against code to just run the tv's power cord through the wall, which I've only done once (when I first got into this). I'm not going to say how I've solved the problem since, but... :whistling

1. If I were to install an outlet (I've had training, but I'm not a certified electrician) and have the customer sign a paper waiving my responsibility to the outlet installation, would that be legal? 

2. If I did it the right way and outsourced the outlet to a licensed electrician, what's a realistic figure? Most of the time, it's an extension of an existing outlet about 5 feet straight up the wall. I know everybody's different, but I'm just curious. One guy told me he wouldn't show up for less than $300!!

Somebody help quick! I'm doing an installation for a retired home inspector Monday, so I figured I'd better cross my i's and dot my t's on this one. Probably should from here on out, too. :blink:


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

You need to check with your States license board each state is different.
As for the price I have a minuim of 150. So about 200 here.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

gury said:


> ..........have the customer sign a paper waiving my responsibility to the outlet installation.............


Worthless.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

This is going to sound completely stupid but does a flat panel tv take a special outlet? After reading this Flat Panel TV - Power Outlet Issues

I do low voltage, and here lately it's been alot of flat panel installation.

I am wondering. I was plannng on getting one for the wife for Christmas, but if I cannot just plug it in,I might change my mind.:blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Chris, what do you mean "special outlet"? They just plug right in. 
What was that link you tried to post? Not I am curious.


Gury, check your local building office. You may not need a license. 
$300 is a bit much for a minimum charge, but $150-200 is not. If someone is there on the job and adds something like this it might add as little as $75


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Your STANDARD 120VAC outlet. 

The reason for the post is "Cosmetic Value". No one wants to see a cord when having hung a Flat Panel TV.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

gury said:


> I do low voltage, and here lately it's been alot of flat panel installation. I know that it's against code to just run the tv's power cord through the wall, which I've only done once (when I first got into this). I'm not going to say how I've solved the problem since, but... :whistling


You really didn't "solve the problem", did you?
You created a new problem.




gury said:


> 1. If I were to install an outlet (I've had training, but I'm not a certified electrician) and have the customer sign a paper waiving my responsibility to the outlet installation, would that be legal?


Sure it would be legal.
You would be legally admitting that you are aware you have no business monkeying with electricity.
You can never have a customer waive their rights.




gury said:


> 2. If I did it the right way and outsourced the outlet to a licensed electrician, what's a realistic figure? Most of the time, it's an extension of an existing outlet about 5 feet straight up the wall. I know everybody's different, but I'm just curious. One guy told me he wouldn't show up for less than $300!!


If a person can afford $x for a TV, $y for installation, $z for cable/DSL/SAT; they should certainly be able to afford $a for and outlet.

How much do you charge for installation?





gury said:


> Somebody help quick! I'm doing an installation for a retired home inspector Monday, so I figured I'd better cross my i's and dot my t's on this one. Probably should from here on out, too. :blink:


Get an electrician to do the power portion of the job.
...and yes you should from here on out too ~ you really don't know who your customer is, but they know who you are.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

They (search google) make paintable wire mold and flat extension cords specificaly for this, you could offer it as an alternative for the cheapos or until they get an electrician out to install an outlet, best to probably have the outlet installed beforehand.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Depending on where you are, you may be able to use something like this..

http://www.datacommelectronics.com/product.php?ID=440

Attach Romex, which is rated to run through a wall, and just plug a short extension cord to the INlet at the bottom. You aren't tying into the household electrical, so it may be passable in your area.

Thing is though, this may cost your customer almost as much as having an electrician come out and run the power for you.


----------



## gury (Nov 21, 2008)

Does any know know anything about an LLE (Limited Licensed Electrician) Certification? Apparently, I can get that by taking a test and spending $94. I just can't do anything over $25000. No big deal when I'm just doing outlets here and there.

Seems like this would be perfect for me... right?


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

gury said:


> Does any know know anything about an LLE (Limited Licensed Electrician) Certification? Apparently, I can get that by taking a test and spending $94. I just can't do anything over $25000. No big deal when I'm just doing outlets here and there.
> 
> Seems like this would be perfect for me... right?


A quick phone call to your state lisc board would know and be first hand as well :thumbsup:

Some states, (if not all) you can send them a quick email even, or search it on their site.
Again, at least you would know first hand.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> they (search google) make paintable wire mold and flat extension cords specificaly for this, you could offer it as an alternative for the cheapos or until they get an electrician out to install an outlet, best to probably have the outlet installed beforehand.


fugly!


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

BuildingHomes said:


> Depending on where you are, you may be able to use something like this..
> 
> http://www.datacommelectronics.com/product.php?ID=440
> 
> ...


 
Don't know amout Tennessee but a no no here in NYC.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*$24,999*

Tennessee

Requires statewide licensing for contractors doing work valued at $25,000 or more. Requires completion of test. No bond or insurance required.

Contact: Contractor's Licensing Board
500 James Robertson Parkway, Suite 110
Nashville, TN 37219
(615) 741-8307

looks like your off the hook


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Worthless.


 
Jeez Malco, I think he just needs an answer. No need to call him worhtless.....lol:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

SonoranShocker said:


> Jeez Malco, I think he just needs an answer. No need to call him worhtless.....lol:laughing:


Oooooh. You so mean!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

1. no you haven't protected the owner, nor yourself. 
2. pay the 150. here, I can have an electrician with his work alone card on a weekend do it for 50 bucks in the same stud bay and if I buy the cut in box. I'm not a cheap bastard, but the kid wants to work every day to feed his young family, and his shop boss truly doesn't care if he works on the weekend and it takes less than an hour. win, win.
I agree with the poster who said... they drop x amount on a fancy tv, they can pay for a job to be done right. would you throw away the mounting screws for the wall mount of the tv and use drywall screws? I think not. Do it right and you can hold your head up high.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

gury said:


> Does any know know anything about an LLE (Limited Licensed Electrician) Certification? Apparently, I can get that by taking a test and spending $94. I just can't do anything over $25000. No big deal when I'm just doing outlets here and there.
> 
> Seems like this would be perfect for me... right?


It's a 40 question test that is pretty hard. It consists of 40 questions off of the 100 question cantractor exam. Try this link just FYI.

http://www.tennesseecontractorlicense.com/tennessee/limited-electrician-license.html
hope this helps.
Danny


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

As per Knotholes link..................


"72.5% is required to pass the exam"

THAT is a joke!!! 

So a Sparky in Tennessee NEED only be correct concerning life, Health factors and procedure, 72.5% of the time????

WOW


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Link to official site.

For electricians performing electrical work, where the total cost is LESS THAN $25,000,* they must be licensed individually as a Limited Licensed Electrician (LLE) with the State,* in municipalities without a licensing agency and inspection program. Formerly, there was an electrical registration card requirement with the Division of Fire Prevention.



Electrical contractors licensed with the Contractor’s Board, with an "E" or "E-B" or "CE" or "CE-B" classification, are exempt from the LLE.



*Those who work in counties having a codes office which performs their own inspections (such as Davidson, Hamilton, Knox, Shelby, etc.), licensing and testing, the LLE is not accepted. Please contact your local codes for their requirements.*

Download Applications Here:

Go to link above.

For more information, you may contact the LLE section at 1-800-568-0649 or (615) 253-2144. A 40-question exam is required and the license application fee is $50.00 for two years.


To register online for the exam, go to: http://candidate.psiexams.com/


.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 21, 2008)

here another issue : the plug should be either a surge protected receptacle or protected by a surge protector somehow. If they have a nice flat panel tv this is cheap insurance. What able any cables such as a hdmi cord or a clean power surge device. There are many types of ways to do things but above all it is probably worthwhile to hire a good electrician.


----------



## mike01 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Try This??*

Typically we see clock receptacles for this purpose but now pass and Seymour has come up with a nice way to address this problem (See link below): sorry cannot post link until I have made 15 post so check out pass and seymour recessed tv box. You can also get a tvss rec.


----------



## duckdown (Dec 16, 2008)

His original description of a "special" outlet is about using the outlets that are recessed into the wall. Using regular outlet's makes it difficult to plug into especially if the idea is the TV will be covering it.

You can use "conduit" to bring wires up a wall to the height of the plasma but that of course assumes that you like the look and more importantly that the outlet is directly below where the TV will be placed.

Since I focus on the higher end, I almost always place an new outlet vs using conduit track.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

duckdown said:


> You can use "conduit" to bring wires up a wall to the height of the plasma but that of course assumes that you like the look and more importantly that the outlet is directly below where the TV will be placed.



Panduit.

http://www.panduit.com/Products/ProductOverviews/index.htm


----------

